# How do you set up your litter box?



## Ellie (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm just curious what people use / how you set up your litter box?

In mine, I put down a sheet of newspaper. Then I put litter (Wal-Mart brand biodegradable non-clumping recycled paper, like Yesterday's News.) Then, I shred some newspaper to put on top. On one end I put a bunch of hay for him to eat. (He doesn't pee/poop on it)

I'm just wondering, because I find I have a LOT of waste. I used to throw it into the garbage. But, we have to pay for each bag of garbage we have and it was really racking up... then I realized everything was biodegradable, so I've been throwing it out in the yard. But, I've only done this 3 times and I already have a huge pile going... going to run out of room eventually :confused2:

I suppose I could stop doing the shredded paper, but that's what he used to use in the humane society I got him from, and I'm afraid he'll eat the litter.
I fully clean his litter box every other day, with vinegar/water mixture.

Thanks for any input


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 15, 2012)

We just used a large plastic litter box with a thin layer of care fresh and a bunch of hay... We change it anywhere from daily to every other day...


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a dish pan, some softer wire for building birdcages, zip ties, plastic sheeting... i cut the wire to fit one inch lower than the top of the dishpan, bend the edges down so no sharp edges can be touched and zip tie the 4 corners to hold it tight. Under the wire i line the pan with plastic (grocery bag, garbage bag, garden plastic... doesn't matter what kind) i shake their hay so some of the small pieces fall down into it this help hold the plastic in place. And i ziptie a cereal box with a hole cut into it above the litter box and stuff with their hay.to clean i just cut 2 corners and lift the bag up and replace the bag and 2 zipties. 

This works great for us because the holes in the wire is just big enough for pellets to fall through and the wire is softer so it flexed with their weight like a hammock. I tried many things before i found what works for us because they lounged in the box on top of their poop and they pooped all over the hay when it was in there. It also leaves a 4 inch space for poop/pee and the hay makes it smell sweet so i have to clean it less than the last setup.

My buns are clean, the hay is clean and they seem to enjoy it better now.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 15, 2012)

Wood pellets topped with hay. I clean it all out twice a week, or every 4 days.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 15, 2012)

I just put wood pellets in the box, then I have grates that go over the litter. I use hay racks that go above the litter box, so you put hay in the boxes (the bunnies do that just fine themselves). I only put enough litter to just cover the bottom of the box and that will last a week. 

If you do a full cleaning every couple days, then use less litter. A handful or so should be enough to help with the odour. You could try using paper towel instead of newspaper on the bottom as it is a bit more absorbent, or even use both.


----------



## Samara (Jul 15, 2012)

I use the bottom of a medium sized plastic crate; we just switched to wood stove pellets from Tractor Supply Company (Walmart, Agway, etc carries them too - it's $5.00 for a 40lb bag). I put a couple inches of pellet on the bottom and put hay in one of the corners. I change my box every other day or so, but with this new, larger sized box I'm hoping to get a few extra days out of it. 

Maybe you could get a solid (not slitted) cat scoop and daily scoop only the used litter? You could get a covered smallish trash can to sit near your bun's house and just put the dirty litter into that?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 15, 2012)

I transitioned away from litter 7 months ago. I replaced in the big litter box with waterproof grating material [such as plastic needlepoint canvas] with a top layer of fiberglass window screening. The grating material must make a pile that will keep the top layer above the urine that goes through between cleaning, plus the diluted vinegar I add after each time I empty it. The poop is picked off the screen & the diluted urine is poured out into a glass jar with a lid that I immediately shut & rush either to a toilet or outside into my compost. The poop goes into the compost as well. 

I transitioned to it by putting some of the litter on top of the fiberglass layer at first, then less the next time, less the 3rd, then none. It worked great after I got good at pouring out the diluted urine fast enough that I could hold my breath during it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I transitioned away from litter 7 months ago. I replaced in the big litter box with waterproof grating material [such as plastic needlepoint canvas] with a top layer of fiberglass window screening. The grating material must make a pile that will keep the top layer above the urine that goes through between cleaning, plus the diluted vinegar I add after each time I empty it. The poop is picked off the screen & the diluted urine is poured out into a glass jar with a lid that I immediately shut & rush either to a toilet or outside into my compost. The poop goes into the compost as well.
> 
> I transitioned to it by putting some of the litter on top of the fiberglass layer at first, then less the next time, less the 3rd, then none. It worked great after I got good at pouring out the diluted urine fast enough that I could hold my breath during it.


Do you have any photos of this?


----------



## Dulmit (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a washing machine tray 36" x 36" x 4" and I put a good layer of wood stove pellets down (about 3/4" deep) with a small pile of hay in the center. This is for my flemish giant. To clean I use a big metal dustpan and scoop out all the wet litter and most of the poops. Then you only need to refill what you scooped out. 

My little bun just has a smaller litter box, but the same idea.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry, I don't do photos, BlueEyes. But picture one of those indoor potties for dogs except no artificial grass [would get chewed] & in a litterbox with higher sides than the dog things. The artificial grass needs to be replaced by something the rabbit can walk on, thus the fiberglass. The drainage mat the dog thing has can be replaced with other drainage mats. To keep the edges of the fiberglass where the rabbit can't get at them, I made it larger than the box & used duct tape to fasten it on the down side.

So it basically looks like any other litter box, if that litterbox has a sheet of fiberglass screening on top, & except when just emptied, with poop on top. In Honey's case, it's mostly in the back corner. She lies on top at times, just like with a litterbox. In fact I think it's cooler in hot weather than lying right on litter would be, as there's air circulation under her.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a Rubbermaid storage container (18 gal) that I cut an entry into. I use wood pellets for litter and have a litter screen (from Binky bunny). I put the hay all to one side and since the sides are so tall, i have virtually no hay mess.

But, it sounds to me like all of what you are using in compoatable. Why not invest or make your own compost bin instead up just having it sit in your yard? Most table scraps can go in as well, which would also help you to cut down on the amount of garbage bags you need to pay for to be taken away. My parents have a big one and don't garden, but our neighbor does and will often share her gratitude for free compost with some flowers and veggies


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nelsons_Mom wrote: *


> But, it sounds to me like all of what you are using in compoatable. Why not invest or make your own compost bin instead up just having it sit in your yard? Most table scraps can go in as well, which would also help you to cut down on the amount of garbage bags you need to pay for to be taken away. My parents have a big one and don't garden, but our neighbor does and will often share her gratitude for free compost with some flowers and veggies



I used some of my "used litter" to fill a couple large planter pots. The plants seems to be doing fine. 

But now you got me thinking... I was going to expand my bunny herb garden. Now I think I'll start spreading some of that extra around where I'll be planting (minus the hay, of course). :carrot


----------



## Ellie (Jul 18, 2012)

Great, thanks everyone for the suggestions!
I'm going to need to try some of these out. 
Has anybody had any problems with switching litter boxes / types with their rabbit not using it anymore or anything?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Has anybody had any problems with switching litter boxes / types with their rabbit not using it anymore or anything?


When I got my rescues, they were used to Carefresh w/ hay on top. I switched to wood pellets with hay on top. They didn't skip a beat -- went right in.


----------



## kitsu4tail (Jul 31, 2012)

you can always get a worm farm going. be very good if you had a garden or even a lot of pots you grow tomatoes and veggies in every yr if say you live in an apartment with a balcony. anyway get a large trash can or something like that surface area is what you want, get 1000+ red worms toss them in with rabbit bedding. they will eat the droppings and all biodegradable stuff (kitchen scraps and coffee grinds can be added too) and turn it into rich black dirt rabbit droppings are VERY good for this too, 

Google around a bit first cuz you need to keep the moister right amount and you can see how quickly so many worms will eat it up. if you do it right you can have it in your house with no smell!! ntm the amount of room the bedding takes will dramatically shrink when turned to dirt.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 31, 2012)

Isnt orlenas setup fascinating?!  I asked her about it awhile ago....

Orlena maybe one day if I get brave enough and have the goal in mind I might switch to no litter.......

As of now mine is a small cat litter box, and yes pee corner of her litterbox always goes towards the back of her cage. Wood stove pellets as litter, no hay on top (I might be the only one who does this! Lol) baby blankets all around litter box. I can shake out the baby blankets out myt my slider door any wood pellets or the occasional stray poop.

I scoop out her pee corner of her litterbox at LEAST twice a day, sometimes more. I use, believe it or not, baby diaper bags from the dollar store. If anyone doesnt know what they are they are scented plastic baggies with handles that tie up that moms use to tie up stinky baby diapers. I got the idea because I had some leftover from when my son was in diapers. So I scoop out the pee, tie up the bag and throw out.


----------



## lalaleyla (Aug 1, 2012)

I use a small cat litter box and line it with a small layer of paper pellet cat litter. Right next to the box is a hay rack. I don't put the hay in her litter box because she used to pee all over it. This way it helps conserve hay.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 1, 2012)

I use rubbermaid bins with horse stall bedding (wood pellets) and a rabbit resting board on top. Then at one end there is a hay wrack that they have no issues getting the hay out of. I dump the litter into my garden. The plants are thriving with the extra fertiliser and the wood pellets are basically free multch. Since the buns eat what I grow I see it as the ultimate recycling! I also have a worm farm and they love bunny poo too.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 2, 2012)

I use several different sorts of plastic boxes with feline pine pellets (one is in his cage and I have a few around my room for when he's out). 

While the litter-free approach sounds interesting, if the odor is so strong that you have to hold your breath when you dump the urine out, I'd be concerned about the effects of the ammonia on their sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a corner litter box ment for rabbits. It is a lot bigger than the traditional triangular ones. I have been using aspen wood in there but bought Kaytee Soft Granule Blend http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018CE8W0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I used it when I had mice and it helped with the smell SOOOOOOOOOO much. I will be putting it in the pan of her cage today. I also bought corn cob bedding to use in her litter box. (the kaytee stuff is for the pan to her cage, she has a wire floor currently).


----------



## Mariah (Aug 5, 2012)

I use aspen shavings in their litter boxes. They each have a hay rack in their shavings box hanging. Sometimes there is hay waste, but usually they are pretty good at eating their hay with minimal waste.

I clean their litter boxes daily and top up their hay twice a day. We are only allowed 1 garbage bag on garbage day. I end up having at least 2 bags of garbage a week so I have to take one to my work dumpster and throw it out there. Sucks, but I find if I don't clean their litter boxes daily they smell, and and I can't see how much they are pooping and peeing daily.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 8, 2012)

Mariah I know how annoying the whole garbage limits are! Arggg.

Has anyone tried the corner (triangle) litter boxes that have wire on them? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717
I want to buy one for Buster because he's been digging in his litter box... but he has a REALLY big square one right now and I'm afraid that the transition won't go well.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

I have never seen those but if you do decide to try it I would go for the large size. 

I just bought Beauty a new litter box yesterday. It is a 16 quart plastic storage box. I put some Kaytee Soft Granule bedding in it. She lives it. I thought that she might have trouble getting into it because the sides are 7" high, but she hops in and out with ease. She likes to just hang out in it. I put hay in there as well. She is currently sitting in there grouming herself.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 13, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Mariah I know how annoying the whole garbage limits are! Arggg.
> 
> Has anyone tried the corner (triangle) litter boxes that have wire on them? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717
> I want to buy one for Buster because he's been digging in his litter box... but he has a REALLY big square one right now and I'm afraid that the transition won't go well.


that's the one I bought when I got my little bunns... they're quite content to sit in there and eat hay or even just chill for a bit, but at least one of them also likes to pee in the adjacent corner of the cage. I've been blaming that on the fact that they're 10 and 11 weeks old and have yet to be fully box trained, though. I've tried with the grid, without the grid, with hay as litter, with pellet litter and I've tried putting soiled bedding from the pee corner in there... for whatever reason, they seem to wait until they're finished eating and then go pee in the corner at least half the time (I do find pee in the box, too).

I got the biggest one, and honestly, it's not *that* big - good size for two little babies, but I don't know if an adult rabbit who is used to using a huge box would like it.

on a side note, the quality of the attaching system leaves a bit to be desired, though that's probably my cage's fault because the horizontal bars on the front and the ones on the side aren't at the same heights (they're staggered).


----------

